
Biohackers are using CRISPR on their DNA and we can't stop it - anton_lksndrv
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631520-100-biohackers-are-using-crispr-on-their-dna-and-we-cant-stop-it
======
anton_lksndrv
there are some people on quora, who are saying that experimenting with CRISPR
on mammals is as cheap as $500 comparing to dozens of thousands just two years
ago. I wasn't investigating it much, but sounds awsome :)

